# Duncan James - Covent Garden in London 28.07.07 (10x)



## Light (4 Aug. 2007)

​


----------



## Cid (12 März 2008)

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?do=post_thanks_add&p=61921
Für Beitrag bedanken

von dem bin ich nämlich ein großer fan und find natürlich solche fotos super


----------



## Tokko (12 März 2008)

Die Bilder sind top. Eigentlich hat Light ja eh nur 1a Bilder.
Muss aber zugeben das ich Duncan James nicht mal kenne *rotwerd*

Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Cid (14 März 2008)

kennste die boyband blue? davon ist das einer...er halt und lee ryan sind halt meine lieblinge...


----------



## Tokko (14 März 2008)

Cid schrieb:


> kennste die boyband blue? davon ist das einer...er halt und lee ryan sind halt meine lieblinge...



Hab mal kurz ein bissel gesucht.
Gar nicht mal so einfach was von denen zu finden. 
Gucke aber weiter.

Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Cid (9 Apr. 2008)

was meinst du jetzt nicht so einfach was zu finden? fotos oder infos über die band? über fotos würd ich mich natürlich riesig freuen...vor allem in solcher qualität...


----------



## Tokko (9 Apr. 2008)

Infos gibt es wie Sand am Meer....

Nur gute Pics (HQ und besser) zu finden ist nicht so einfach. Hätte ich mir leichter vorgestellt.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Cid (10 Apr. 2008)

nicht nur du. bin schon froh, wenn ich mal was neues in klein finde...und das ist schon teilweise nicht immer einfach


----------

